# Update on Danny Boy



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2017)

Danny Boy bird and I went to the Avian Vet today.  She took xrays of his leg and found nothing wrong with it.  She said he didn't seem sick enough for it to be kidney failure.  She said it could be some sort of internal infection of inflammation of some nerves or a tumor in his kidneys.  She was going to do bloodwork but didn't have the right kind of vial to collect a blood sample from Danny.  So she sent me home with meds for a possible infection or inflammation if that is what it ends up.  She will call me when she gets the vials she ordered to collect blood.  It's a pretty long drive there and I wish she could have done all the tests today but she could not.  I really hope and pray that the meds she gave me will take care of it whatever it is.  I have to keep Danny in his cage on "cage rest" for 2 weeks.  Allison is not happy about that because I have confined her to her cage too so as not to cause any jealousy or hard feelings between them and me.  I haven't ruled out kidney failure but really hope it's not that.


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 10, 2017)

I hope the meds do the trick!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2017)

I hope the medication helps Danny Ruthanne.  I can't believe she didn't have what was necessary for a simple blood draw, I know it will never happen, but she should make a house call after that mess up.  If you had an appointment, then she should have known what might be needed, or cancelled until she had the vials.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2017)

Fingers crossed here.:love_heart:


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2017)

Aww, hope better days are ahead for Danny!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 10, 2017)

Hoot & I will keep you & Danny Boy in our thoughts.  Hope the meds do the trick.  (Hoot goes tomorrow for his abdominal ultrasound.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> I hope the meds do the trick!


Thank you!nthego:



SeaBreeze said:


> I hope the medication helps Danny Ruthanne.  I can't believe she didn't have what was necessary for a simple blood draw, I know it will never happen, but she should make a house call after that mess up.  If you had an appointment, then she should have known what might be needed, or cancelled until she had the vials.





RadishRose said:


> Fingers crossed here.:love_heart:


Oh, thanks!



maggiemae said:


> Aww, hope better days are ahead for Danny!


Me too!  Thanks!layful:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Hoot & I will keep you & Danny Boy in our thoughts.  Hope the meds do the trick.  (Hoot goes tomorrow for his abdominal ultrasound.)


Thanks Terry and Hoot!  I hope so too, so very much!  Danny means so very very much to me...sigh...best wishes for Hoots ultrasound!  I hope they find nothing wrong!


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 10, 2017)

((((Ruth and Danny Boy and Allison))))


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2017)

Pattypan said:


> ((((Ruth and Danny Boy and Allison))))


Thank you!


----------



## Iodine (Apr 11, 2017)

I hope Danny is back to his old self soon Ruthanne.


----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the update Ruthanne. i hope the meds fix Danny's health issues fast.

Best wishes.


----------



## Mike (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry ot hear that Danny Boy is ill, I hope
that he gets better soon.

Vets are really good I think, even in many
cases better than a doctor for humans,
their patients can't tell them what the
trouble is, yet they always seem to get
it fixed.

Mike.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 11, 2017)

I hope all goes well for Danny. No vials, that is totally unacceptable especially since birds are her specialty. Of course the main concern is that Danny gets better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2017)

Iodine said:


> I hope Danny is back to his old self soon Ruthanne.


Yes, I do too.  thanks.



chic said:


> Thanks for the update Ruthanne. i hope the meds fix Danny's health issues fast.
> 
> Best wishes.


We will see how it goes.  Thanks chic.



Mike said:


> Sorry ot hear that Danny Boy is ill, I hope
> that he gets better soon.
> 
> Vets are really good I think, even in many
> ...


The Vet really doesn't know what is wrong with Danny Boy; she's trying to cover the bases of things that are treatable but some things are not treatable.  Thanks.



Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hope all goes well for Danny. No vials, that is totally unacceptable especially since birds are her specialty. Of course the main concern is that Danny gets better.


Thank you Ruth.  She wants to put him under to take blood when she gets the vials.  I've heard of birds that don't wake up from that.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 11, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I do too.  thanks.
> 
> We will see how it goes.  Thanks chic.
> 
> ...


  I have heard that also,but maybe the stress he would be under while she tries to get the sample would be far worse on him than putting him under. Lets hope she knows what she is doing. Have you ever used her before? I don't want to add to your anxiety but I hope the blood she takes doesn't weaken him. I also heard a drop of birds blood is equal to a pint or more in a human. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 11, 2017)

Ah, such an ordeal for the poor dear, hope Danny get the care he needs and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have heard that also,but maybe the stress he would be under while she tries to get the sample would be far worse on him than putting him under. Lets hope she knows what she is doing. Have you ever used her before? I don't want to add to your anxiety but I hope the blood she takes doesn't weaken him. I also heard a drop of birds blood is equal to a pint or more in a human. My thoughts are with you.


I have been to her before.  But this time after she took the xray he was all stressed out bad and sat on the bottom of the cage for about an hour until he could get it back together.  She wants to put him under because he wiggles too much.  There really isn't much more she can find from a blood test.  He is already on antibiotics, anti-inflammatories and pain meds.  I may go back to the last doctor I saw and see what he says.  I don't know yet.  



AprilT said:


> Ah, such an ordeal for the poor dear, hope Danny get the care he needs and a speedy recovery.


He is getting cared for, thank you.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 12, 2017)

Ruthanne, any improvement since Danny has been on the medication?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Ruthanne, any improvement since Danny has been on the medication?


He was in his cage all of Mon, Tues. and part of today and then was chirping a lot so I let him out.  He had increased energy since the rest but his leg still won't work for him.  I wasn't going to let him out of his cage but then I thought it could make him depressed, too, as he is used to coming out and flying around.  So Allison and him are happy to be out of their cages and visiting.  My heart hurts for them being separated but I will be putting them back in their cages for awhile again tonight so Danny gets a rest.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2017)

I hope the big guy pulls through this Ruthanne. Just keep a positive thought and give him lots of strokes and TLC. It helps. Animals do respond to love. My best wishes to Danny.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm sorry Ruthanne.  I can tell you dearly love your birds (and Suzy too) and I know they know it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you, yes I do love them all very very much and show it, too.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 12, 2017)

Glad to hear Danny Boy spent some time out of his cage.  I know how much of a worry it is for you to do that especially when he's hurting.  But, I completely agree with you about his need to do the things he loves.  That has to make him feel better. It sure beats being depressed and sad.  You're a good pet parent, Ruth.  Danny Boy, Allison, and Suzy are lucky to have you in their lives.  Just as you are blessed to have them.  

Thinking of you and them with love and warm hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2017)

Pattypan said:


> Glad to hear Danny Boy spent some time out of his cage.  I know how much of a worry it is for you to do that especially when he's hurting.  But, I completely agree with you about his need to do the things he loves.  That has to make him feel better. It sure beats being depressed and sad.  You're a good pet parent, Ruth.  Danny Boy, Allison, and Suzy are lucky to have you in their lives.  Just as you are blessed to have them.
> 
> Thinking of you and them with love and warm hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2017)

This is Danny Boy when he was a baby.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 13, 2017)

Hearing that both were out and flying about put a big smile on my face.  Sure it did you too, but realize how worried you are.  Danny Boy and Allison are very lucky to have such a caring and loving guardian looking over them. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 14, 2017)

It doesn't look good; Allison has been grooming Danny and at his side almost all the time now.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 14, 2017)

Ruthanne, I know your heart is breaking now.  My heart aches for you and Danny and Allison. They are such wonderful, loyal, sweet, and loving Beautiful Beings of Light.  Allison will not leave his side.  Such a gentle, kind and caring love.  I know how much this hurts.  I'm so sorry, Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 14, 2017)

Pattypan said:


> Ruthanne, I know your heart is breaking now.  My heart aches for you and Danny and Allison. They are such wonderful, loyal, sweet, and loving Beautiful Beings of Light.  Allison will not leave his side.  Such a gentle, kind and caring love.  I know how much this hurts.  I'm so sorry, Ruthanne.


Thank you..and my  heart is breaking, too.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 14, 2017)

I know it is.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 14, 2017)

I know this can't be easy for you and how helpless you must feel,I've been there. I think it must be comforting for Danny to have Allison nearby.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 14, 2017)

The meds have not helped much, he is sleeping a lot now and cannot walk but flies to maneuver around.  I am hand feeding him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2017)

Update:

I managed to give Danny his medicine orally in one syringe and some water with his other med. in another syringe, too.  When his leg was working he was getting it himself but now I have to "catch" him and give it to him.  I was lucky to find a way to do that; actually the Vet taught me how once before and I remembered it.  He has been eating some food I spread out on the ledge near his cage and some millet; Allison seems like she is not sure what is going on.  She is eating and being her sweet self. She sits with Danny at times. Danny has not been going in his cage but staying outside of it on the "draw bridge" that opens down from it.  He still is flying around to get his food and just to fly, too. Allison gave Danny a really sweet little kiss and Danny kind of cackled with happiness; he is not acting miserable.  He is his sweet self, too.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for the update Ruthanne.  Danny sounds happy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2017)

Iodine said:


> Thanks for the update Ruthanne.  Danny sounds happy.


Danny has always been the happiest little birdie I have ever seen.  That's why I got him from the pet store.  He was the only bird sitting there by himself and singing his little heart out.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 16, 2017)

A very good sign he is eating. If he doesn't regain the use of his leg I think he will adapt and do very well. We had a black bird in our yard who came back year after year who lost the use of one of his legs and he did just fine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> A very good sign he is eating. If he doesn't regain the use of his leg I think he will adapt and do very well. We had a black bird in our yard who came back year after year who lost the use of one of his legs and he did just fine.


He has lost the use of both legs now.  He is maneuvering with his wings.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 16, 2017)

Ruthanne, I'm sending you, Danny Boy, Allison, and Suzy big cyber HUGS.  My spouse says when you hug someone you are giving them some of your energy.   I know in real life a warm and friendly hug always does make me feel support. 
  Being that a cyber hug is all I have right now, please know all of you are being warmly hugged and held close to my heart with love.

(((((Ruthanne, Danny Boy, Allison, and Suzy)))))


----------



## Temperance (Apr 16, 2017)

Sending positive energy your way.  Thank you for taking the time to update us.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2017)

Pattypan said:


> Ruthanne, I'm sending you, Danny Boy, Allison, and Suzy big cyber HUGS.  My spouse says when you hug someone you are giving them some of your energy.   I know in real life a warm and friendly hug always does make me feel support.
> Being that a cyber hug is all I have right now, please know all of you are being warmly hugged and held close to my heart with love.
> 
> (((((Ruthanne, Danny Boy, Allison, and Suzy)))))


Thank you so much; I felt that!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Sending positive energy your way.  Thank you for taking the time to update us.


Thank you for your caring.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> He has lost the use of both legs now.  He is maneuvering with his wings.



So sorry to hear this Ruthanne, I really hope he can get better...hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> So sorry to hear this Ruthanne, I really hope he can get better...hugs.


Thank you SeaBreeze.  He is eating still and grooming himself and happy to see Allison.  He can fly real good still.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey Ruthanne, how is Danny Boy doing?  Any change at all?


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been thinking about him too.  Ruthanne, I love when you told us how he was sitting in a cage all by himself singing his little heart out and that's one of the reasons you took him home.  Such a sweet and happy little bird.  You are blessed to have found him and he is blessed to have you in his life.

Thinking of you and your sweet, happy, loving little feathered and furry family members.

((((Ruthanne, Danny Boy, Allison, and Suzy))))


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you all for your concern.  A person on Facebook posted some judgemental things about me in relation to Danny Boy. It has made me want to clam up.

Anyway, the Vet called and she gave me options.  She said there is something called Laser Therapy but she has never done it on a bird.  I think I want someone who has done it on a bird?  but I want him to walk again as bad as he wants to walk, he keeps trying...Allison sits with him all day and grooms him and he grooms himself somewhat too.  He is still eating.  I give him his meds and water in syringes and he hates that but I have to.  He is not used to me handling him.  I never tamed him.  I never tamed any but one of my birds because they bit me so much.  So now I am giving him meds and water while he screeches at me.  It's okay and I tell him to bite me as hard as he can, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2017)

So, did the vet identify exactly what's wrong with his legs, did she give it a name?  I just wonder how she can suggest laser therapy without knowing the cause of the lameness.   Are they giving him any special vitamins for his legs?  I just wish that they could pinpoint what it is because it seems to me very little chance of healing him if they can't.  Anyway, sorry to hear the medicine hasn't helped him much.   Hope things turn around for him soon one way or another.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the update Ruthanne.  Have you seen any improvement at all since you started the meds?  Still on antibiotics? I'm just questioning the need for the meds, I guess, because you haven't mentioned anything improving.  Maybe I missed it. 

 I've been thinking about you and Danny a lot, and hoping for some good news soon. :rose:


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 20, 2017)

Ruthanne, please know all the questions we're asking you is because we want Danny Boy to get well too.  We're on your side.  We are NOT that rude A hole on FB that felt the need to make you feel worse or guilty.  That person obviously needs to feel powerful pretending to be your judge and jury.  

Danny Boy is your loving little bird and if you're like me, you'd do anything to make him whole again.  However, "anything" might not necessarily work and there's always the chance the stress on his little body and spirit that could make him even worse.  

I would also like to know how the vet can treat something if she doesn't know what the hell she's treating.  That in it self could make him worse!  Is there another avian vet that might be able to give you a second opinion?  Oh, Ruthanne I know how heartbreaking this is.  I also know how expensive these visits, tests and procedures can be.  I'm still paying off a credit card for an emergency pet visit from 2 years ago.

I'm having a little trouble too with a doctor doing a sensitive procedure for the very first time on your beloved pet!  He's not a guinea pig, he's your Danny Boy!  (If he was a guinea pig I wouldn't want it to be her first time either.) I also understand that constant battle taking place between your heart and your head when it comes to those we love.  Please ask questions and demand answers.  Then listen to your gut. Even if your gut tells you to wait on making a decision.  Not to decide is to decide you're not going to make a decision at this moment. 

Much Love, Good Thoughts, and Healing Hugs being sent to you, Danny Boy, Allison, and Suzy.

We're here for you.  Please know you don't have to clam up with us.  We are your Friends and Community.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry someone was unkind to you on FB.  This isn't FB and here you have people who care what your going through with Danny Boy.  Please continue keeping us up to date.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> So, did the vet identify exactly what's wrong with his legs, did she give it a name?  I just wonder how she can suggest laser therapy without knowing the cause of the lameness.   Are they giving him any special vitamins for his legs?  I just wish that they could pinpoint what it is because it seems to me very little chance of healing him if they can't.  Anyway, sorry to hear the medicine hasn't helped him much.   Hope things turn around for him soon one way or another.


No she didn't identify if.  She said he would need an MRI which cost thousands.  I simply don't have that so that's out of the question.  The med may be making more comfortable; one of the meds is an anti-inflammatory/pain med.  



NancyNGA said:


> Thanks for the update Ruthanne.  Have you seen any improvement at all since you started the meds?  Still on antibiotics? I'm just questioning the need for the meds, I guess, because you haven't mentioned anything improving.  Maybe I missed it.
> 
> I've been thinking about you and Danny a lot, and hoping for some good news soon. :rose:


I am continuing the meds because he hasn't had the full length of them as of yet.  He is also on a pain med.  I hope that may be helping.



Pattypan said:


> Ruthanne, please know all the questions we're asking you is because we want Danny Boy to get well too.  We're on your side.  We are NOT that rude A hole on FB that felt the need to make you feel worse or guilty.  That person obviously needs to feel powerful pretending to be your judge and jury.
> 
> Danny Boy is your loving little bird and if you're like me, you'd do anything to make him whole again.  However, "anything" might not necessarily work and there's always the chance the stress on his little body and spirit that could make him even worse.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Pat I appreciate all you said.  I am now just dealing with today.  Yesterday Danny seemed pretty good.  Today is another story...not sure yet what's happening with him..he is sleeping right now.



Temperance said:


> Sorry someone was unkind to you on FB.  This isn't FB and here you have people who care what your going through with Danny Boy.  Please continue keeping us up to date.


Thank you.  I will keep you updated and thank you so much for your concern.

Thank you all so much for your concern for me and Danny Boy and Allison...there will be another update coming...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2017)

Danny Boy seems kind of down and I don't blame him but Allison has been cheering him up by grooming him and sitting by his side all day long.  Tomorrow I am going to call and inquire about lazer therapy for Danny Boy.  Here is a link I found that sounds promising about a bird who had an injury and underwent lazer therapy.  I don't know if Danny Boy hurt himself or not.  He could have fallen off of his swing, I don't know.  Here is the link:
http://www.parrotforums.com/general-health-care/29393-laser-therapy-success-progress.html


----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2017)

Be well Danny.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 24, 2017)

We are all pulling for you sweet little Danny Boy.


----------

